# I'll put this in Jokes and Trivia!!!!



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

It could fall into either category!! :roll:

Just arrived. Has to be the best spam email ever!! :roll: :lol: :lol:

_SALAMALEKUM,

Greetings in the name of Allah, the most beneficent, the most merciful.
My name is Mr.Ahmad Mahmoud, a widower to Late Mrs. Aishat Mahmoud I am 66years old, presently I am suffering from long time cancer of the lunges, from all
Indications, my condition is really deteriorating and i am very much afraid of my doctor?s report, infact my condition is very bad now,
My late wife was killed during the Gulf war,and during the period of our marriage we couldn't produce any child.The doctor has told me that I may not live beyond this year. Every new day is like a bonus to me.
So now i have decided to divide part of this wealth, to contribute to the propagation of Islam and in assisting the less-privileged Muslim faithful and all humanity in Africa and
throughout the Muslim world,

I discussed this with my Attorney,Barrister Tareeq Amin.I am willing to donate part of the sum of US$18,000,000.00(Eighteen Million US Dollars) for the development of The holy work as well as a distribution to aid Muslim faithfuls and also for the less privileged, including orphans who lost their mothers through this deadly illness [cancer]no matter their faith.
Please I want you to note that, this fund is deposited in a Security Company. For that, my lawyer Barrister Tareeq Amin will file in application for the transfer of the money in your name as you wish provided you are ready to use part of this money for this purpose. You will therefore have to travel to Dubai, to sign for the official Release of this money as well as advice on how you want the money remitted to you own account. My Attorney will accompany you on this trip.

Lastly I honestly pray that this money when transferred will be used for the said purpose because I have come to find out that wealth acquisition without Allah is vanity upon vanity. For this reason I have decided to set-aside 40% of this money for the service of humanity and the work of Allah.
May the Grace of Allah be our guide and be my refuge when i leave this World. More so, I decided to offer you 30% While 20% will be transferred to the account of my Lawyer, Barrister Tareeq Amin as compensation after Successful Conclusion. The remaining 10% is to cover the expenses both from your side and the side of my Lawyer who will assist you until every thing is over.

A Swift acknowledgment of the receipt of this email would be appreciated.

All further response to this proposal should be communicated to this private

Email:[email protected]

Yours in Allah,
Mr.Ahmad Mahmoud _

Dave


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Bit daft sending it to an infidel!

Peter


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Well, guess what - I got very similar, in a letter through the post a couple of weeks back ....... from his brother in Hong Kong. As a friend of mine was passing through Hong Kong at the time, he called on him. The address was an Internet cafe with postbox facilities for local people. Needless to say, I just gave it to our local police who added it to many others received in this area around the same time.

Unfortunately, some people do fall for the scam.

Colin


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

What a nice man, so very generous. An inspiration to us all, Alan.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Don't tell me it's a scam - I have already booked my ticket to Dubai!!


----------



## Losos (Oct 28, 2009)

Why didn't he write to me :lol: I'd be happy to spend some of that money - I'm feeling all rejected now :roll:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm busy forwarding one scammers e-mail to another scammers address and visa versa. Great fun.

Ray.


----------

